# help determining misprint pricing



## MungoLarry (Jan 10, 2016)

If you make a mistake on an order, such as using the wrong color, but the item is still usable, what is a good standard for a price you can offer them to the customer if they are willing to buy them still?


----------



## Scott Printing (Jul 1, 2016)

I usually try to offer them at cost. I consider cost to be shirt cost plus 20%. I usually remove the printing cost.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I give the customer two options if I think the product is something that they would be willing to use. Either 50% off or a complete re-do.

If I am embarrassed by the mistake, then I just re-do the order and add the incorrect shirts to my test/rag pile.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Why we have to offer discount to them, if they like the product then they will buy it.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You don't have to offer a discount if you don't want to. It's your choice. However, if a customer asks me for something and we do not provide them with what we said we would, then we believe it is our responsibility to make it right. If the customer says he'll take it anyway, we still offer the 50% discount because we want that person to understand the we acknowledge and accept our mistake. We want them to come back to us.

If my customer orders a navy shirt with white ink and we give them a black shirt with white ink, it may be a great shirt and a great print, but it's not what was ordered or expected. If we want to stay in business, we make a concession to the customer's choice of the options we provide. He may take the shirts because he has an event date that can only be met with the incorrect order, but it's not what he wanted even if he is willing to take the shirts.


----------



## TheFoundry (Jul 31, 2012)

If you want to run a good print business then the answer is if it's not right it's wrong. We redo it and ask the customer if they want the blems for free or we add them to our test bin.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Zilch, Zero, Nothing goes out of the shop if it has so much as a pinhead of a mistake on it. There is never ever going to be a "I got this cheap because he did this" It's my reputation at stake and I do not make anything less that OMG quality. 'In the bin with it' and my customers know this, so they may have to wait another ten minutes for me to get it perfect at no extra charge. that way it'll be "He made a second one because the first had a mark on it, which I couldn't see, and he binned it!"


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

If it is my mistake I will re do the job and use the first batch for rags. 
If you let bad work out the door people only see the bad work, they don't hear the story behind it or hear that you re did the job.


----------

